

Icelandic journalist gets fired over connection to WikiLeaks (google translate) - sasvari
http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Feyjan.is%2F2010%2F07%2F27%2Fkristinn-hrafnsson-rekinn-af-rikisutvarpinu%2F&sl=is&tl=en

======
sasvari
some more details about the journalist:

<http://www.americanchronicle.com/articles/yb/147963800>

 _WikiLeaks formed an impromptu alliance with old media -- a local TV channel
and one of its journalists, Kristinn Hrafnsson.

"Julian Assange showed me the Iraqi video a few weeks prior to its release.
That's the first time I saw that video of the killing in Baghdad. I thought it
was essential to find the identity of the people who were killed, to get their
story basically, what they were doing there in the square that day," Hrafnsson
says._

